# Wanted: Mavic Lockring



## Proto (1 Feb 2009)

I seem to be short of a lockring for my Mavic Elite (Campag - although I think they are all the same) wheels, and can't find one listed at the usual mail order outfits. Anyone got one they would be happy to let go for a fee? Knackered old wheel in the back of the shed sort of thing?
Thanks.


----------



## colly (18 Jun 2009)

Proto said:


> I seem to be short of a lockring for my Mavic Elite (Campag - although I think they are all the same) wheels, and can't find one listed at the usual mail order outfits. Anyone got one they would be happy to let go for a fee? Knackered old wheel in the back of the shed sort of thing?
> Thanks.



Long time since you posted this I know but is this the lockring that holds the sprockets on? 

If it is I might have one. Let me know.


----------



## Proto (19 Jun 2009)

Colly, now sorted thanks. I found out that a more recent Campag one will fit. My confusion was caused by trying an older Campag one which didn't fit!

Further, I find that Campag have started including lock rings with cassettes, so now I have a surplus of lockrings!!


----------



## colly (19 Jun 2009)

Proto said:


> Colly, now sorted thanks. I found out that a more recent Campag one will fit. My confusion was caused by trying an older Campag one which didn't fit!
> 
> Further, I find that Campag have started including lock rings with cassettes, so now I have a surplus of lockrings!!



I think thats why I have a few.


----------

